
OpenBSD in Amsterdam: VMs on vmd(8) servers - vetelko
https://openbsd.amsterdam/
======
Panino
The transparency is refreshing. The details for Server2 show some hardware
info as well as the max number of VMs. I've never seen that before and wish
other organizations would follow suit.

I also like that they publicly state their support for the OpenBSD Foundation.
Given the transparency about their approximate userbase and donation amounts,
one could even roughly predict how much they will donate per year. Among other
things on the site this makes me trust them more, as it's not the info you'd
expect from an untrustworthy person.

Good luck!

------
zolotarev
Yay! Thanks @vetelko.

Here is the onboarding guide:
[https://www.romanzolotarev.com/openbsd.amsterdam.html](https://www.romanzolotarev.com/openbsd.amsterdam.html)

------
usesgentoo
I think booking a VM via Twitter/Mastodon is pretty weird. Why not e-mail?

~~~
vetelko
There is order form already
[https://openbsd.amsterdam/contact.html](https://openbsd.amsterdam/contact.html)

------
INTPenis
How do you handle release upgrades?

~~~
notaplumber
For as long as the release is supported you can use syspatch(8). They also
appear to provide serial console access on request so you can perform a
release upgrade via the recommended bsd.rd (RAMDISK) kernel method.

There's also the manual upgrade method, for an example of what that looks
like, here's the guide for going from 6.2->6.3:
[https://www.openbsd.org/faq/upgrade63.html#NoInstKern](https://www.openbsd.org/faq/upgrade63.html#NoInstKern)

~~~
INTPenis
The key here is console access.

I have an OpenBSD router at home and the only negative part is about once
every two years when I feel the need to catch up on the latest release.

Because then it needs a null modem cable and direct access.

So when someone is selling remotely managed OpenBSD VMs my natural question is
how to do release upgrade.

~~~
sedachv
You can do unattended upgrades using _autoinstall_ (8). There is a handy
script for patching bsd.rd with a configuration file for the update process:
[https://bitbucket.org/semarie/upobsd/src](https://bitbucket.org/semarie/upobsd/src)
although there should not be anything to configure on most boxes (maybe you
want to deselect the X packages for your router).

------
hrcxxx
This looks pretty cool. Would this be a good choice for running a personal
VPN?

------
Rjevski
Simple and straight to the point. I like it!

------
sigzero
That's pretty cool.

------
alhimik45
Only Paypal :((

~~~
nine_k
Doesn't PayPal offer its own gateway to credit cards? It used to.

~~~
alhimik45
Anyway it requires registration at paypal

